# Best Digital SLR camera ??



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Everyone

I'd like to hear everyone's opinion on the best digital SLR camera on the market.

I'm looking to get one for Christmas this year. I currently have a basic 6 mega-pixel Sony Dsc W-30 digital camera, however I'm looking for something that takes professional level photos. I already take tons of photos with my current camera(upwards of 2000 this summer), however I'm not happy with some of the quality and sharpness under less than perfect conditions.

I realize this could be subjective, however I'm looking to understand what the best camera is for someone who is not the most adept at all the nuances of photography. I will be using this camera to perfect my photography skills, and will be investing in a college class to learn how to take proper photos with it. Complexity is not an issue at all.

I'm looking to spend anywhere from $800-1200 provided the camera is easy to use and is ranked among the best. I'd like to know from the guys here *(especially those who are photo nuts and who have high end cameras)* what I need to consider, what models you own or used to own, and which one you wished you could have if you could have anything.

Also, are there any additional lenses I'll need to start out with beyond what comes out of the box?

Thanks in advance!

Ryan


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm no authority on this but I have asked the same question. It seems the two most favored are the Canon Rebel and the Nikon (can't remember the model). On e-bay they're about $1200.00 for the camera and several lenses. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Go to the Refuge and ask Pitboss... he takes the best pictures I have ever seen. Has a good housing (Canon Rebel) but a kick *** lens...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't have one Ryan, but Kodak is now making a 10.1 mp slr that looks really interesting. The easy to use Easy Share software, which I do use, would be a bonus in my book. Burl


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Guys

Thanks for the replies so far... I'm starting to do an internet search on this topic too...

Here was an interesting article published today ... looks like a great time to start looking at one of these!

I'd urge everyone to consider getting one! You'll be amazed at how addicting it can be! Plus it extends your seasons out in the outdoors....

Cheers

Ryan

-------------------------------
SLR's Rapid Climb
OCTOBER 27, 2006

Technology
By Catherine Holahan

http://www.businessweek.com/technology/ ... technology

Single-lens reflex cameras, known as SLRs, were once considered tools for pro photographers only. The devices let users swap lenses and snap several photos in a second, making them alluring for shutterbugs of all stripes. But heft and high prices precluded all but the most serious photographers from purchasing SLRs. That's changing.

Advances in technology and increased competition in the digital-SLR market have driven down the price of the high-end cameras from several thousand dollars for the camera body alone to less than $1,000 for a 10-megapixel camera with lens. Sony (SNE) is one of the more recent entrants (see BusinessWeek.com, 6/7/06, "Sony Sharpens Its Focus"). The price tag on many lower megapixel SLRs is under $800 this year, and prices are expected to head even lower this holiday season.

Meantime, demand is surging. Everyone from the so-called prosumer to parents desperate to take solid shots of jumpy kids is including SLRs on shopping lists (see BusinessWeek.com, 10/06/06, "Sony's Altogether Smart Alpha").

Friendlier Models In the first nine months of the year, unit sales of digital SLRs increased 47% from the same period a year earlier, according to The NPD Group, a global market research firm. That's more than twice the pace of growth for point-and-shoot cameras, which make up the rest of the digital market. Sales of SLRs will reach $1.7 billion, accounting for about 26% of all digital-camera sales and 7% of units sold. In 2005, digital SLRs made up 6% of unit sales in the digital-camera market and 23% of revenue.

Liz Cutting, senior imaging analyst at NPD, says digital-SLR manufacturers have also added a host of features, such as image stabilization and dust repellants, making the devices easier to use for the average consumer. "People have just been waiting for that price to come down," says Cutting. "And it's at the point where you're also getting a higher quality camera&#8230;you're getting a lot more bang for your buck."

Last year, Olympus introduced a camera that offers a live view of the picture on an LCD screen. Previously, such view screens were primarily found on popular point and shoots. "The SLRs available a few years ago were still pretty complicated products that were really designed for those users who understood photography and wanted a lot of physical control over the settings," says Sally Smith Clemens, product manager at Olympus Imaging America. "In the last year or so&#8230;features started showing up on the SLR with all the levels of automation that you were accustomed to on a digital camera." Other new consumer-friendly aspects include preset features, such as the proper shutter speed for night shots or taking pictures of a kid's soccer game.

Instant Gratification Another selling point: the fact that SLRs are, in fact, digital. That means amateurs can click away without fear of shooting a roll of photos only to discover, after the photos are developed, that they focused poorly or didn't let in the requisite amount of light. The immediate reviewability of digital photos allows amateurs to make, and erase, mistakes right away.

"Before, somebody might have been intimidated-they didn't want to take the chance of shooting a bad photo," says Rob Altman, assistant manager of camera marketing at Canon USA. With digital SLRs "you get the ability to see the results immediately&#8230;and that has really fueled growth."

Conveniences aside, there are still plenty of differences between SLRs and smaller digital cameras. For one, SLRs are heavier, demanding that users have better control of things such as hand shake. And to take advantage of an SLR's ability to shoot an action such as a person jumping into a pool or a flower swaying before a blurred background, it helps to know about aperture settings and light (see BusinessWeek.com, 10/4/06, "Pentax's Potent K100D"). Adjusting such settings varies in difficulty depending on the camera, and, for amateurs especially, manuals are a must.

Rising Curve Pentax is among the makers including antishake technology. Canon has introduced features to make it easier for average photographers to take advantage of the manual options digital SLRs offer. The company has a Web site that provides amateur enthusiasts with tips from professionals on how to use their digital SLRs to best shoot under various conditions.

Altman says Canon has seen double-digit growth thanks to consumers who are upgrading from point-and-shoots to cameras that allow greater control (see BusinessWeek.com, 9/15/06, "Canon's Rapid Rebel XTi"). "The features have really brought [digital SLRs] within reach of a wider audience," Altman says. "From there, it has just grown."

Demand for SLRs is expected to keep increasing as prices fall even more. By 2010, the average selling price of digital SLRs is expected to decline an additional 30%, according to The NPD Group, from about $1,346 to $942. At that price, SLRs are expected to make up 11% of the total digital-camera market and account for roughly 34% of total revenue.

By that time, SLRs are also expected to have made their way into more Best Buy stores (BBY) and other big name retail-electronics stores. SLRs can be found in some such stores now, but the move from specialty camera shops to mass market retailers is still a relatively recent phenomenon. Says Altman: "The more people who have it, the more people who expose it to their friends and family, and it has really just snowballed from there."


----------



## island guy (Oct 20, 2006)

If you want professional results you are looking at a SLR. Canon, Nikon are two of the higher end brands. Keep in mind your glass (lens) is as important as the camera body. When I'm hunting I throw in my cheap point and shoot digital for everyday shots. Does the job. 
I also have a high end canon SLR with about $2500 invested. Fantastic pics! However, I would not want to throw it in my backback or boat to snap pics of a fish or some of the guys holding up their birds. 
If your looking, think twice about used or refurbished cameras. They can turn out OK but are a gamble.
If you really get into it, it's a blast but also a never ending money drain if you let it. My advice is go new with a brand name and don't scimp on the glass!! If you want some independent unbiased info PM me and I'll throw a great research site your way.


----------



## 1stout (Oct 25, 2004)

I prefer and have the Cannon. I mainly bought it because the lens' are so expensive and I already had a bunch for my 35mm (on the cannon you can interchange the lenses between the 35mm and the digital). At the time when I bought it I also liked the 8 MP over the newer (at the time) 8.2 MP camera, the body was smaller and lighter. That's the reason that I like Cannon, I've also had very good luck with both. I did buy a $120 Nikon to toss in my pocket for the hunting and fishing trips also and that has been a very good camera as well. This is my opinion, good luck.

Michael


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... highlight=

If you want more pics just do a search by author under Jeff Coats. Amazing shots. He uses a Canon ED20 I believe he said. He tells you in one of the threads.


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

Ryan- I know it's been said but pitboss waterfowl has an incredible camera. He's a real nice guy and would tell you all about it. If you show interest he'll even send you his dvd's of guided hunts. Pretty cool stuff!
Good luck


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The Minolta Digital SLR is the one I'm looking at getting, in particular the Maxxum 5D. One reason is I have several lens for my regular SLR that will work on the Minolta cameras. Unlike other cameras the Minolta anti shake device is built into the camera body instead of the lens. That way you don't have to purchase special lens for this feature to work like you do for other cameras.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Gohon and everyone else so far!

I've been doing some research and listening to thoughts... I'll be contacting Pitboss too..

I think at this point I'm leaning towards a Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10.1 MP

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Digital-Cam ... afriend-20

Although I'm still interested in the Nikon and Minoltas too...

I'll move this over to the Photography Forum to continue the discussion.

Anyone else?

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thread update

I went out and purchased my Canon Rebel Xti

I LOVE this thing... I think I've now taken around 3,000 pics with it since my former post.

I'm now looking at getting a kick *** zoom lens...

The photos on this think are crazy cool. I'll post a few up here when I get a chance to take some that are wildlife oriented.

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on, I love my Rebel XTi - but you're right, the lenses make the camera itself look cheap. At least the really good one's anyways.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Yet another idea for the tax return. :-?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ditto, I love my XTI, but I am now in the process of researching a lens that can capture quick action in dimly lit gymnasiums!! My daughter is on the FM Acro team and plays traveling basketball so I need something that can capture that image!! The lens makes the camera!!! Tons of fun though!!!!


----------

